# Looking for a drill bit to drill a Mt1 and MT2 holes.



## mctabish (Apr 22, 2018)

I do a search for m2 drill bit and I can find all kinds of drill bits that are MOUNTED uning the MT2. I am looking for a bit that will DRILL mt2 holes. 
Looking to make a shelf to hold all of my chucks and tail stock accessories. I know I could just drill a straight hole (maybe that would be best anyways...) but I am looking for a properly shaped hole'

Thanks! Bruce


----------



## Charlie_W (Apr 22, 2018)

Bruce,
I don’t know is a bit is made for drilling Morse tapers....never looked. However for your application, a less expensive route is to drill with two different size bits...larger hole 3/4ths the needed depth and a smaller hole for the remainder to capture the small end of the Morse taper. If the shelf will catch shaving, I recommend drilling the holes through the shelf for easy cleaning of chips.
Another option is to grind a couple of spade bits to the proper taper. You may need two bits to get the depth you wish.

Good luck!


----------



## mctabish (Apr 22, 2018)

OK! Thanks! Prob lot cheaper and I have all on hand!
It has almost been an obsession finding the bits this AM! Now I am more curious than anything!
Thanks! I will be making my shelf today!

Cheers! Bruce


----------



## monophoto (Apr 22, 2018)

There are a number of ways to specify a Morse taper:
- minimum diameter, maximum diameter, and spacing between those diameters.
- either minimum or maximum diameter, and the angle of the taper.

I could imagine a tapered drill bit that is ground to the angle of one of the standard Morse tapers, but the problem would be that to actually drill a true Morse taper hole, that bit would have to include a collar to stop forward motion of the bit when the maximum diameter is achieved.  I've never seen a bit like that.

If there were bits of that sort, I'm not sure that they would really do what you want.  Sure, they would drill tapered holes, but if the angle is correct, there is a risk that tapered accessories stored in those holes could lock in place.  Then, you would have to come up with some equivalent of a knockout bar to remove them from the rack.

AI think you would be better off just drilling straight holes that are slightly smaller than the maximum diameter of your MT accessories.  That way, the accessories would fit in place, but the tapers will only be gripped at one point just below the maximum diameter.


----------



## Curly (Apr 22, 2018)

There are no drill bits made to do that. They would usually be drilled and then reamed to size. You can get morse taper reamers all over but I can't say how they would be for wood. What I would be tempted to do was get this knowing the taper may not be a perfect match. You could call them and ask how close it matches a morse taper.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 22, 2018)

If you DO use a morse taper reamer for the perfect fit you want, be sure to coat the wood with wax, or oil finish. Wood will absorb moisture with humidity fluctuations and if the taper sits for a long period of time in and un-oiled, un-finished, or un-waxed tight fitting hole, residual moisture from humidity absorbed will cause rust. I learned that by making my own mounts for well over 100 router bits and not using all of them on regular basis. 

Keep them oiled, waxed, or paint them with a poly-oil finish and let it cure.


----------



## Grampy122 (Apr 22, 2018)

*Standard Taper Reamers*

Standard Taper Reamers - Lee Valley Tools


  Gordie


----------



## randyrls (Apr 23, 2018)

In the IAP Wiki is a chart showing the dimensions for common morse tapers.
Morse Taper Dimensions - IAP-Wiki


----------

